# How long after DNP do you guys carb up (if at all)?



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

I have noticed that of i use DNP and then discontinue it take me a good 4-5 days before i can carb up.

I have experimented repeatedly with varying time frames of when i can carb up and i find that if there is still some DNP in my system and i try to carb up i stay as flat as i am whilst running the DNP and i gain fat and water, i dont burn up or sweat as there's not much in my system after 2-3 days.

I usually arb up in the same style Lyle McDonald recommends of the U2D, so i would add in a depletion workout then i would consume ~800-1000g of carbs in the next 24 hours keeping fat below 50g (i usually get closer to 25g).

If i do carb up 4-5 days after discontinuing i get amazing glycogen super-compensation and huge pumps and strength gains in the gym, i also only get slight water retention of which drops after a few hours of being awake.

Just wondering if you guys ever notice this or have had similar experiences to this?

Also how do you guys carb up after DNP cycle or blitz?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I usually do three weeks of 250mg, and by the end I'm very depleted and bloated with water

For seven days after my last dose, I stick to around the same calories I was when using DNP (raise to around maintenance)

I'm normally back to normal after the seven days, with macros being - 200g Protein / 150g Carbs / 80g Fat / 2000 Calories

I've tried carbing up on the 5th day, and once on the 7th day. Didn't really make a lot of difference, except I had to wait an extra few days for the water weight from the carbs to drop


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Echo said:


> I usually do three weeks of 250mg, and by the end I'm very depleted and bloated with water
> 
> For seven days after my last dose, I stick to around the same calories I was when using DNP (raise to around maintenance)
> 
> ...


So carbs should be kept to a minimum for up to 7 days after final dose of DNP?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

johnnymctrance said:


> So carbs should be kept to a minimum for up to 7 days after final dose of DNP?


Well, you'll still have a good dose of DNP in your system up until Day 5.

For ME, my water and glycogen levels take about two days to get themselves corrected

Then on the 7th day after the last dose, you should have glycogen overcompensation, commonly known as 'The DNP Anabolic Rebound'.

I'm not going to lie, it feels awesome haha! You feel like you have unlimited energy and strength, I'd imagine it's what Tren feels like!


----------

